# Do you masturbate before a date?



## firebelly1

I grew up sheltered so that may explain why "Something About Mary" was the first time I was ever introduced to the idea that one might masturbate before a date to release sexual tension. 

The first time it occurred to me that women might also do this was in the movie "The Invention of Lying." But recently I read that once women are aroused, they can stay aroused for a long time and then it takes them time to come down from arousal. That rings true for me. It's why we / I can have multiple orgasms. Which makes me think it's actually best if women DON'T masturbate before a date. Thoughts? I've never really done this for the purpose of releasing sexual tension before a date. Do you?


----------



## ConanHub

Not a woman but I never did it. If I wanted sex, I had it, if not, then not.

Honestly, if I masturbate, it gets my motor revved up for more. I am rapid reload. 

I think you should just be yourself. If someone does it for you then they do. 

When you have sex, masturbation included, you get dosed with a nice ****tail of hormones. Like it or not, released hormones alter our outlook.

I think a clear mind is better when dating, without the pleasant haze of sex hormones clouding judgment.

I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## RandomDude

Ey?

Masturbate before a date?

And rob myself of the testosterome that would be driving me to undress my date? :scratchhead: 

Don't see the point of that!


----------



## movealong

Nope, no fapping before the date.


----------



## ankh

I, like ConanHub, recharge rather quickly, so my vote is for priming the engine with a little self service massage!


----------



## Wolf1974

All the time when I was younger. Not so much now


----------



## Married but Happy

If there's any chance whatsoever that you'll have sex with your date, a man's optimum strategy (from a reproductive standpoint) is to masturbate about 12 hours prior. This removes old sperm that's non-optimal for reproduction and refreshes young, egg-getter sperm to maximize chances of conception. It also takes about 12 hours to replenish full semen volume, which is the reason for the timeframe.


----------



## firebelly1

I think the point of doing it before the date is, if you are really looking for a long-term partner, to release sexual tension so you can be clear-headed about the person and not blinded by wanting to get laid. I guess I'm saying for women, if that's the goal - to release sexual tension before in order to be clearer headed - masturbating before might not be a good idea because it actually gets her more revved up than if she didn't. 

Although, if I've gone a while without some sexual release, it will just make it worse. Not sure what the answer is.  I'm just realizing it might be to my advantage not to sleep with people right away and I need some strategies to help me out with that.


----------



## daddymikey1975

*Re: Re: Do you masturbate before a date?*



firebelly1 said:


> I'm just realizing it might be to my advantage not to sleep with people right away and I need some strategies to help me out with that.


Find a fwb to help out before the big date. Lol


----------



## samyeagar

To answer the subject line directly...nope, but I sure as hell did when I got home from the first date with my wife


----------



## RandomDude

firebelly1 said:


> I think the point of doing it before the date is, if you are really looking for a long-term partner, to release sexual tension so you can be clear-headed about the person and not blinded by wanting to get laid. I guess I'm saying for women, if that's the goal - to release sexual tension before in order to be clearer headed - masturbating before might not be a good idea because it actually gets her more revved up than if she didn't.
> 
> Although, if I've gone a while without some sexual release, it will just make it worse. Not sure what the answer is.  I'm just realizing it might be to my advantage not to sleep with people right away and I need some strategies to help me out with that.


But being too clear-handed means one will miss the signals triggered by their hormones to make the move! The end result could even end up indirectly rejecting your date! Especially as many men are outright clueless to a woman's signals! What usually happens then is... FRIEND ZONE 

lol


----------



## Arendt

Yeah...I think that if a guy is masturbating at all they are not getting enough sex in their relationship for some reason. Could be, as RD says, that the guy isn't keyed into the woman and her needs so she isn't putting out as much. Masturbating can definitely make a guy less keyed into a woman's cues. Why release sexual tension before a date? Because you can't wait to climax till she is near? because either you or she doesn't want to have sex? That seems like a problem to me. Sex is the way we adults bond and play. Or the former is a problem with the guy not satisfying the woman. If she likes the sex and is the type to want sex more rather than less, then she'll put out enough you won't even have the energy or desire to masturbate. 

I am definitely in a relationship currently where if I want to please this woman, I could not take care of myself. And why would I?


----------



## Almostrecovered

I've masturbated _on_ a date


----------



## skype

Almostrecovered said:


> I've masturbated _on_ a date


That can be read with 2 different meanings . . .


----------



## Almostrecovered

skype said:


> That can be read with 2 different meanings . . .


both


----------



## missthelove2013

a woman doesnt HAVE to...if she wants sex, she can have it...even if the guy doesnt like her and wont see her again in most cases he would still gladly climb on for some freaky deaky

now a guy, on the other hand...lol pun intended...

Im 46...im not about to rub one out before hand, what if she wants it and im not in the mood because I already got off...even in my 20's when I could spank it 4 times a day and still have sex at night LOL...i didnt do it...mb'ing before a date is jsut something they made up for that movie...


----------



## firebelly1

I'm coming from the perspective that guys don't want to be with girls who will "give it up" on the first date. There was a whole thread on this a while back. You might both want to but if she does, he isn't likely to come back for a second date. OF COURSE it would be better to date a guy who would still see me again even if I did have sex with him on the first date but rather not fight that fight.


----------



## COguy

I think it depends on what you're looking for. If you're just out to have fun and get laid then I wouldn't do it, as was mentioned you will be removing the driving force and motivation behind closing the deal.

If you're looking for an LTR then it might make more sense as you won't be as concerned about sex.


----------



## firebelly1

Yes - I'm talking about dating with the intent of looking for a LTR.


----------

